# Having fun!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Outside between rain showers!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute! I just love both of their faces :wink:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Great head shots! I'll trade you your rain for our snow!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics. The one of Khan is just about as cute as it gets! :biggrin:
I know what you mean about the rain....today it was the first day in a few where the sun came out for a bit.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They are both just adorable. They look like they're a lot of fun to have around. Really like the way you took that shot of Khan, its really different and quite neat.


----------

